# Geve : déjà 2000 !



## zaby

J'ai raté la fête des 1000 de Geve
alors je ne voulais pas arriver en retard à celle des 2000 !​ 
Bravo à notre justicière du langage !​ 
​


----------



## DearPrudence

Eh oui, déjà 2000: plus rien ne l'arrête! Bravo à notre redresseuse masquée des fautes d'orthographe et de goût linguistique (là par exemple il y a matière à changer tout ça). Félicitations!


----------



## la reine victoria

2000 Félicitations ​ 
Ma chère Geve​ 
Masquée, Mystérieuse, Magnifique!​ 
 * * * * * * * * * * * ​ 
Pour toi
Chez moi ​ 





.​
Ta Reine


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Ma chère Geve,

2,000 mercis et felicitations!

J'ècrirais plus, mais l'hiver s'est revenu ici ... et je dois sauver un voisin maintenant.

"Mon pays ce n'est pas un pays, c'est l'hiver...."


Thanks for all the advice and entertainment,
Chaska


----------



## geve

Merci les filles  Vous êtes vites !! 
Il faut bien ça pour lutter contre le froid et/ou rejoindre au plus vite les vertes pelouses tant qu'il y a un rayon de soleil printannier ! (rayer les mentions inutiles selon la météo de l'endroit où vous vous trouvez)
La royale bière est appréciée, dans les deux cas !


----------



## xav

Bravo Geve

Elle court plus vite que moi, la jeune femme masquée !
Je m'essouffle !!


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Geve!


for your 24 sq. cm. jardin



​ 
 Thanks for your fine contributions.

 Un abrazo,
 cuchu


----------



## charlie2

Te souviens-tu de moi? On s'est rencontrés dans la baignoire. Tous mes voœux à quelqu’un qui ne voudrait qu'un verre de lait quand elle a eu l'occasion de se comporter mal. 
Now if you haven't got the slightest clue about what I said, don't ask me. It is supposed to be French. Anyway, tu es belle, tu es intelligente.


----------



## Agnès E.

Mademoiselle Fantômette,

Mon amie Françoise (qui n'est jamais là quand on a besoin d'elle) et mon amie Boulotte (qui est partie surveiller les lasagnes du goûter, à moins que ce ne soit la cuisson de la charlotte aux fraises du dîner, ou peut-être bien la réchauffation du fromage...) se joignent à moi pour vous félicitationner de votre génialissimodal 2000e post.
J'ai ici exactement ce qu'il vous faut (je l'ai trouvée dans le caniveau en même temps qu'un bouton de manteau noir en nacre violette, au 8 de la rue du Bois, hier à 17 h 52, alors que je cherchais un magot de cigarette du Furet) : rien ne vous sera plus utile !

Surtout, ne me remerciez pas !
Je reste votre horriblement modeste

Ficelle


Un grand merci à ma fille Claire, 10 ans, inconditionnelle de Fantômette.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary to the best dopplegänger, ever!*


----------



## maxiogee

KKongratuulations, Geve!


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations and thanks!


----------



## geve

You are all too kind  
Mais ne vous essoufflez pas, Xav, votre souffle nous est trop précieux ! 
Cuchu, this lovely gardening kit will sure come in handy when I'll want to hybridize my pimientos with my mini-cactus, thanks! 
Charlie, tu as une mémoire effrayante ! Mais bien sûr, difficile d'oublier une rencontre dans une baignoire...  (J'aurais demandé bien plus qu'un verre de lait, si on m'en avait laissé le temps !) 
Agnès, ô Agnès, que ton style ficélien me rappelle de bons souvenirs... Je vais arborer ton cadeau avec fierté à mon pied gauche (c'est bien une chaussette gauche, hein ?) Elle est blonde, cette Claire, pas vrai ?  
You'll have to explain, Fenix, I'm not sure how I should read _that_... 
Thank you, dear Maksiogee, and Kelly, my favourite non-French curmudgeon


----------



## Cath.S.

Geve, tu es belle, tu es intelligente ! Reste avec nous longtemps, et continue comme ça. 

Au cas oà tu aurais besoin d'un masque de rechange !


----------



## anangelaway

*Geve*  *Félicitations!!!*  ​ 
Je ne t'ai pas oublié, loin de là. Simplement, j'ai été retenue par *une* de tes cousines. Ainsi, elle m'a présenté tes autres petits *cousins* et *cousine*, et je leur ai dit: Geve se les gèle un peu à Paris!​ 
Miam, miam, c'est pour toi!  ​


----------



## geve

Ne t'inquiète pas, egueule, je ne vais nulle part : je vous aime trop !  (ce masque, rassure-moi, il ne doit pas se porter _nue_ ??)

Ça me fait très très plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles de mes cousins d'Amérique ! Il n'y a guère que Pedro qui vient me voir de temps en temps... Par contre la fraise, hein, je me la garde


----------



## Cath.S.

> (ce masque, rassure-moi, il ne doit pas se porter _nue_ ??)


Maintenant que tu en parles, ça me rappelle qu'il doit se porter nue, en dégustant des fraises au coulis. 
Il ne fallait pas poser la question si tu ne voulais pas connaître la réponse.


----------



## la reine victoria

Je me souviens d'avoir parler de toi Geve, nue et masquée, à l'occasion de tes 1000 posts. Faut pas m'exciter comme ca. Tu sais comment je te vois - pure comme un ange. N'éclates pas mes illusions.



Ta Reine


----------



## Aupick

Bravo, ô mystérieuse geve masquée !

Désireux de découvrir la vraie identité de notre superhéroïne, je t'ai googlée, et voici ce que j'ai trouvé :

Tu existes en plusieurs modèles. Il y a, par exemple, la geve des fonctionnaires, la geve à EDF, même une geve de la faim .

Tu possèdes une prairie, et une auberge. (On va s'inviter chez toi pour une petite fête un de ces quatre !)

Et j'ai appris que tu as "une réputation mondiale", et que tu es "très prisée", surtout en hiver pour tes innombrables pistes nordiques...


Mais ça ne m'étonne pas ! C'est bien mérité !  

(Je te demande pardon pour avoir révélé ton identité. Je croyais agir dans l'intérêt public.)


----------



## geve

Merci Aupick - tu as raison ! Le peuple a le droit de savoir !


> *Refuge de Gève*
> - Un bon repas avant d'attaquer la forêt.
> - Un petit café avant de partir vers les falaises.
> - Une petite tarte avant de filer plein nord.
> - Une bonne part de gâteau pour refaire ses forces sur le chemin du retour.


Voilà qui me correspond tout à fait  
(et qui explique certainement que je sois la sainte patronne des fonctionnaires et des affamés...  )


----------



## DDT

Je vois tout chuis partout et donc...j't'ai chopé en train d'enlever ton masque...la prochaine fois je vais montrer ton visage (oui, c'est du chantage...car ça fait rime, en réalité il s'agit d'une promesse, quoi !  )    

En tout cas *Bravo !!!​*
DDT


----------



## Isotta

Gevie ! Donc je suis en retard, mais je te félicite avec un autre déguisement pour quand tu veux échapper à tes fans adorants !

Merci !


----------



## geve

Du chantage ? Mais pourquoi ?? Ah oui, c'est vrai, je t'ai peut-être fait des fausses promesses dans le passé...  
Pour la peine, je vais t'aider à tenir la tienne : voici ce qu'il y a sous mon masque !

Mille mercis, Isotta : je vais enfin pouvoir accorder la taille de mon nez avec celle de mes pieds !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mes félicitations, tout d'abord à tes deux papas (fallait au moins ça !) et à ta maman. 
Ensuite à toi, mais seulement quand tu m'auras dit ton deuxième prénom  (tu vois, j'ai déjà une petite idée !).


----------



## geve

Merci Karine, je vois que tu reconnais mon humour génétiquement connoté à sa juste valeur.  Mais tu es folle de dévoiler ainsi mon identité - tu comprends maintenant pourquoi tout le monde insiste pour que je garde mon masque !!
_(finalement, on n'est peut-être pas tout à fait sur le même fuseau horaire...  )_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hum, rien sur le deuxième prénom...
J'en déduis donc que j'ai tapé dans le mille ! 

(Edit : et pour le fuseau horaire, faut pas se méprendre, hein ! M'étais pas levée tôt... je ne m'étais plutôt pas couchée ! )


----------



## nichec

So I was reading my own posts that day when I realized that you were the one who answered my question and welcomed me to the forum on my first day.

There's simply no words to show you how grateful I am. You've helped me out so many times and yet there's not much I can do for you......

Well, I guess the only thing I can do now is to say...the usual words...Thank you and congratulations....at least for now...

Nicole


----------



## timpeac

How did I miss this one? Con ! grattes-tu là céans ?

(une holorime Fr-Eng, pas une insulte !)


----------



## geve

Nicole - wow - that's a historic fact! Well, I'm glad you stayed  and I must say, I am quite proud that I didn't scare you off (I was probably in a good hair day  )

How did you miss it? Come on, Tim, since April 1st I know you have something against me.  
So I'm asking you solemnly, and with my best French accent: Ouate canaille doux tout mec ioule à hic mieux gaine??


----------



## timpeac

Re: Ann - say "pa", nice "s" air!


----------



## Outsider

_Très bien, chère Geve !
Félicitations !
_​


----------

